# feeder pigs



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking to put my name in or give a deposit for our first feeder pigs next year. We are not breed specific but are having a hard time finding a breeder around us to build a relationship with so we can buy for years to come. We are located outside of Weldon Illinois. We are about 40 miles from Decatur, Champaign< and Bloomington. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Check out craigslist you might find someone on there thats a breeder but watch out there are alot of fly by night guys that get pigs from auction or someone else and flip them


----------

